# My 2 newest from Bunny Buster



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Target master in curly maple and pocket shooter in Tiger maple. Both shot spot on for me first shot. Beautiful and accurate what more can you ask for in a slingshot. I love all my Bunny Busters. Buy at least one you can't go wrong.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet plinkers


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Those are really fine shooters Cjw. I own several Bunny busters myself and they are my favorites. Tom makes a fine product. Enjoy your shooters and have fun.


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

Good looking I love the tiger maple it's a sharp looking cat


----------

